# Roland V Drums KT-9 vs KT-10



## Lode_Runner (May 8, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking at getting some Roland V-Drum pedals to go with the Roland Handsonic for playing in drum rhythms. 

I'm considering either the KT-9 or KT-10 for kick drum as these appear to be cheaper than the separate kick pedal and trigger pad options. 

Unfortunately I can't find any info on how these two pedals differ from each other (all discussion seems to only focus on their operational noise levels). So I was wondering if anyone here has any experience with these two pedals and can let me know how they compare with each other in terms of things like playability, responsiveness, durability etc. 

I'm not a drummer, so complete realism of feel isn't essential. That said, although I'll be playing all other drums and cymbals with my hands (except opening and closing hi-hat), I'd like to develop some transferable skills, in terms of hand and feet coordination, that will allow me to adapt quickly to playing on an acoustic or V-drum kit down the track. Also should I choose to buy a V-Drum kit down the track, I'd also like my pedals to be suitable for use with it. So I guess a little bit of realism is important.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## stixman (May 9, 2019)

Funny...I wasn’t aware of these pedals, I use(for many years) the KD10 and KD7 with normal bass drum pedal with carpet to absorb impact, but looking at these I’m interested now in the silent aspect but not sure how much of a technical difference compared to a standard pedal action is involved.


----------

